# Happy Leap Day 2012



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Post in the thread to "sign" it marking you were here. Sign it any way u wish! 
(keep it PG)
see ya again in 4 years!


Phreebsd was here.
Today is wednesday.
So far outside it's overcast, cloudy. Thunderstorms expected later. 
high of 77 should be pleasant. 
Hope i make it to 2016 to repost at the next leap day thread. 
I love you lisa, blake and emily.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Signed! Who knows where the forum will be in 4 years... Maybe, 4 times the size? That would be 40,000+ members... How crazy would that be!! :rockn:

Jon - Feb. 29, 2012


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

My son will almost be four years old by the next leap year. Eastexasmudder was here on 2/29/2012 and will be for as long as the site is here.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

J2 was here !!! WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO !!!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the butcher was here 2-29-2012


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

What a better place to mark leap year. Rock on Guys


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe by next leap year I'll live down south! D-reyn was here


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

New brute was here


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve was here, hope we survive dec 12 2012.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Dookie was here. Thanks to everyone for the help and all the great info.
:mimbrules:
Nick 2/29/12


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Filthy was HERE!
02/29/2012.....enjoying day 2 of 8 off of work, and working on the brute. :rockn:

And who knows what other trouble I'll get myself into......
:hititjackblackanim:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

11 more hours to join this history!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Injected was here! Let's hope in 4 years they find a cure for type1-2 diabetes , then I can change my screen name!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I never understood it!






KnightRyderz HERE~


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Findmeinthemud09 was/is HERE!!---- 2/29/12 /(•»)/ \(«•)\


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

wow. im so glad i found this site.:mimbrules:.. hmmm? in 4 more years my lil girl will be 6 years old, my wife will be 29, and ill be 33. hope to have alot of stuff payed off and maby a sxs or another wheeler. who knows what is instore for me, maby even another kido to teach the art of mudding. thanks to all who have helped me and to all that will help me in the future.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Sanative was heeeeeeeere


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hp488 was here on 2/29/2012.looking forward to the next 4 years hopefully they will be good to us.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Big D was here - 2012


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

TexasDAD was here!!! I'm about to go work on my Outy and prepare for Filthy's b-day ride at River Run!!!! God Bless MIMB and the "family" of members and staff that make it THE BEST MUD/ATV FORUM on the www!

I'll be here for as long as my right thumb works lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Speedman was here homiesssssss lol, shoot by next year we won't even remember leap year haha dang I'll be 26 in 4 years time flies when your having fun!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

NSFAB was here! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

BRowland here - Happy Birthday to my little brother, 

Brian


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

T-Fish here, sittin' in Dutch Harbor Alaska. What a way to spend the Leap year.......:34:
Take care all....... <^><



PKZ170-011500-
EASTERN ALEUTIANS CAPE SARICHEF TO NIKOLSKI
400 PM AKST WED FEB 29 2012

...GALE WARNING THROUGH THURSDAY NIGHT...
.TONIGHT...BERING SIDE...E WIND 35 KT DIMINISHING TO 25 KT AFTER
MIDNIGHT. PACIFIC SIDE...SE WIND 35 KT BECOMING SW 45 KT AFTER
MIDNIGHT. SEAS 10 FT BUILDING TO 17 FT AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW AND 
RAIN. 
.THU...NW WIND 30 KT BERING SIDE...W 45 KT PACIFIC SIDE. SEAS 12 FT
BERING SIDE...22 FT PACIFIC SIDE. SNOW SHOWERS. FREEZING SPRAY. 
.THU NIGHT...W WIND 35 KT. SEAS 12 FT BERING SIDE...18 FT PACIFIC
SIDE. SNOW SHOWERS. FREEZING SPRAY. 
.FRI...NW WIND 25 KT. SEAS 10 FT. 
.FRI NIGHT...NW WIND 30 KT. SEAS 11 FT. 
.SAT...SW WIND 25 KT. SEAS 9 FT. 
.SUN AND MON...SW WIND 30 KT. SEAS 12 FT


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

*blue beast wuz here!!! Have a good year folks!!!*_


nuff said!!!_


----------

